# Always a parent



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to have a house full tomorrow. . 23 ppl in all. My son is coming.. he's 32 now. He has 2 kids and his girlfriend has 2 kids as well. My sister, 2 brothers and their families and my mom will all be there. We'll watch football, eat too much then watch some more football (Go Packers!) We'll pretend everything is fine.

Then Monday, my son goes to the hospital for surgery. He has kidney cancer and they're removing a kidney. And I'm scared to death. I'll be there.. can't even think about trying to work. I gotta know he's gonna be ok. If you're a religious type, please pray for him.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Heart, the ability to have time with so much family before the surgery will truly help him to prepare, mentally and spirituality. I can't imagine anything nicer than being surrounded by loved ones, laughing, sharing good food, and good times. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I will say a prayer for your son. I'm sure that is very scary. My uncle had this surgery for the same reason probably nearly 10 years ago now and he's doing great. My own father (his brother) beat stage 4 bladder cancer completely. (He's passed now, but not from that). 

Today, be thankful for your family that that we live in 2015, not 1915 so that your son can have this surgery that WILL save his life!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not the religious type but do believe in the power of prayer. When your family is gathered together today say a quick prayer for your son, the energy of support a united family can generate is an incredible thing. I too will add my prayer for a good outcome.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Also not religious here, but I believe in the power of positive vibes and I'm sending all I have to you and your family.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

He's in surgery now. He actually has a tumor on his kidney - they don't know if it's cancerous or not. trying to remove the tumor was more risky than removing the kidney so that's what they opted to do. Waiting here patiently.....


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. Keep us updated.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

prayer went out..................


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

He was in surgery for only 2 hours, and another 2 hrs in post-op. He's doin ok. I was there for 12 or so hours today.. He's in a lot of pain - they upped his morphine three times. vitals are good. He got up and walked around the bed..was as far as he could go, but was better than nothing. I will stop back down in the morning.

thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers.


----------

